

Hulu is customizing ads - dkokelley
http://www.dannyok.com/2010/05/hulu-is-starting-to-get-it/

======
aperiodic
Good for Hulu. They've always had mismatched ads for their target audience
(the ads on the shows I watch are rarely aimed at my demographic, and have
sometimes been laughably off-target).

What would be really killer for them is if they integrated Facebook. They
should offer something along the lines of additional content or earlier access
to episodes for people who become fans of Hulu on facebook or something.
Almost zero cost to the user in return for a small bonus, and Hulu gets tons
of demographic information.

Most HN readers probably wouldn't go for this, but I think the average person
would.

